# 6 gallon rimless nano cave tank update July 5th 2006



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

I have been wanting to do this for a while. This is a rimless 6 gallon tank. Substrate is ADA amazonia regular and ADA Bright sand. I also use Ohko stones. Lighting is a 28 watt coralife aqualight 10,000k bulb. Cave is made out of steel mesh encased with waterfall foam. I am planning on putting some Apistogramma Borelli's into this tank. The dimensions of the tank is 18x8x10.










Picture inside the cave









Final after running a diatom filter for about 20 minutes


----------



## alphacat (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh my goodness...

A cave? SWEET! What a great idea, especially as a hideout for smaller critters, fry, etc...

Are the sort of jagged rocks to the left of the cave mouth the Ohko stones? Did you purchase the steel mesh encased with waterfall foam, or make it yourself?


----------



## Finch_man (Mar 21, 2006)

nice rock you got there. What kind is it?


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Yeah those are the ohko stones. I got them at Aqua forest. I made the cave myself. I had to make it to fit the tank perfectly in order for it to work. The cave is not glued in place. The HOB filter goes into the cave to add circulation. There is also a mini pump in the cave to stir up detritus when needed.


----------



## uncskainch (Feb 22, 2005)

That's very, very cool. Can't wait to see it as it grows in and gets its inhabitants.


----------



## Matthew Mahling (Sep 4, 2005)

Ian,
Tank looks great planted. Well done how you hid the handifoam under the substrate. I like the Downoi growing on it there. Whish I had some.
Are you planning on adding any additional hardscape to this tank?


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Matthew, I sent you a pm on SFBAAPs earlier today. I probably won't be adding any additional hardscape. What you do think?


----------



## angel919 (Apr 26, 2006)

I just saw that on sfbaaps, hahaha, again nice work my name on there is Tommy


----------



## Lil boy blue (Jan 26, 2006)

Since the filter is sucking water from the cave are you worried that it will suck the fry up?


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

I will move the filter if the borelli's I am going to put in there ever breed.


----------



## Matthew Mahling (Sep 4, 2005)

Looks good as is. If you want to experiment too your welcome. Some of the branchy manzanita upside like roots in the water could look cool on the right.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

I'll think about it Matthew. Thanks. I put some cherries in there right now. They seem to be doing fine. I'll wait a week before I put anything else in there.


----------



## alphacat (Apr 21, 2006)

I wonder if any of the fauna will use the cave for spawning... I mean, hey, it's got mood lighting!


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

that is the plan, the Apistogramma borelli are cave breeders.


----------



## ogre (Apr 3, 2006)

that's probably one of the coolest nano's I've ever seen. great idea!


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

ive thought of using the foam stuff for fish tanks too.. hows it working? no ill effects? really good tank especially with the substraight color. its beautiful. kinda reminds me of the new way to do viv's with the coco fiber and "good stuff" thats what i thought of right away. also hows the substraight on top of the cave? any ill effects so far? i would assume you would have some weight issues.....


----------



## mr.gaboozlebag (Feb 22, 2006)

> http://usera.imagecave.com/ianiwane/cave.jpg


What is the stick thing for?


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

mr.gaboozlebag said:


> What is the stick thing for?


to devide the sand and the other substriaght im guessing. it was probably left over and put to a good use :hihi:


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

yeah I made it to hold the sand. No weight issues with the foam. It is flush against the tank and is held in place by the tank walls. I put some braces up so I can put quite a bit of weight on the cave. It is also removable if I ever wanted to change the scape. All in all it was a good first effort.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

ianiwane said:


> yeah I made it to hold the stand. No weight issues with the foam. It is flush against the tank and is held in place by the tank walls. I put some braces up so I can put quite a bit of weight on the cave. It is also removable if I ever wanted to change the scape. All in all it was a good first effort.


when are these going for sale for larger tanks? :icon_wink 

-=- fish newb -=-


----------



## Titania (Apr 7, 2006)

Awesome design. Can't wait to see it inhabited.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Hahaha, not sure I would want to do that. It was a lot of work. I went through a lot of latex gloves. It was not very expensive to make one, but takes a lot of time. If anyone has any questions on how I did it, I will try to answer questions.



Fish Newb said:


> when are these going for sale for larger tanks? :icon_wink
> 
> -=- fish newb -=-


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

ianiwane said:


> Hahaha, not sure I would want to do that. It was a lot of work. I went through a lot of latex gloves. It was not very expensive to make one, but to a lot of time. If anyone has any questions on how I did it, I will try to answer questions.


What is waterfall foam?


----------



## Angel AQ (Apr 19, 2006)

This tank looks like a lot of fun. Great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

SCMurphy said:


> What is waterfall foam?


this is what it is. waterfall foam

Hope this helps.


----------



## ThatNewGuy (Sep 8, 2004)

That seems like it would be the ideal solution to dividing substrates. It is malleable and when it sures it is permanent. By making a wall just short of the top of the substrate you wouldnt even see it and wouldnt have to worry about your sand washing into and under your gravel


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

It the pictures the cave and the piece that seperates the sand and aquasoil is in two pieces. I joined it into one piece and created a barrier to seperated the AS and sand all the way to the opening of the cave.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

update taken today


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

lmao that tank looks bigger than my 10 gallon. very nice. For a second I thought those rocks were leaves! Looks so natural.


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

Wow that is really coming along nicely. I really like the rocks too. Good job.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

It is bu-ful! Hide the tech and you have a competition-worthy tank.

What is that plant in the front center, jumping over the edge into the sandy beach?


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone. That plant is Hygrophila sp Aragauai.


----------



## ryptide (Jun 14, 2006)

Updates? I love the cave idea.


----------



## Raimeiken (May 20, 2004)

so how are you going to clean the inside of that cave?


----------



## the_noobinator (Jun 10, 2006)

that's such a sweet idea!


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Here is an update. I did a major trim, it was getting out of hand.








Like I said earlier I have a pump inside that when needed is turned on to kick up the detritus. It is then sucked up by the hang on back filter. So far I had a shrimp die in the cave. I sucked it up with a syphon.


----------



## ianmoede (Oct 1, 2004)

I love this idea. Any updated photos? Also, what kept you from running a small pump in there cycling water in and out 24/7? I would think that its possible to create pretty stagnant conditions in there.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

the HOB filter pulls the water from within the cave. It is constantly circulating water through the cave. No more updates as this tank is down right now. I may set it up some time in the future with a different filter.


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

why dont you put a powerhead in the cave?
and cool idea btw


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

Felix, you gotta read those dates that the last post was on! This is a pretty old thread, but he may be willing to update...


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

sandiegoryu said:


> Felix, you gotta read those dates that the last post was on! This is a pretty old thread, but he may be willing to update...


The tank died guys....

-Andrew


----------

